# Help?



## paulstephan (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi. I am having problems selling my snakes off.
What are the best ways to sell them?
I have childrens pythons. And a great cage.

There seems to be limited places to do it.
When i do a search on Google that a potential buyer would do i see no good results for the buyer to get in contact with me. Do others have problems selling their snakes?

Is 150 too much for a childrens python?

I have a male and two females with a cage. Is anyone interested to make a reasonable offer? I can supply photos.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi Paul, welcome to APS.
There is a for sale section here and the other most used sites are http://www.reptileclassifieds.com.au and Gumtree but if you are in NSW Gumtree does not take adds for live animals only enclosures etc, in Qld live animals are ok. There are reptile groups on Facebook but I have no experience with them. The most important thing is some good photographs so the potential buyer can see exactly what you are selling and be very careful meeting prospective buyers and what information you give them.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 3, 2018)

As Yellowtail stated above, I advertise here, reptile classifieds and Gumtree.

I personally would never advertise on Facebook as I've seen some really poor stuff on there.

It takes time though... how long have you been advertising for?


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 3, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I personally would never advertise on Facebook as I've seen some really poor stuff on there.



Really?

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Mark-and-Pias-reptiles-163092503840862/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Neil j (Dec 3, 2018)

Facebook is a Mecca for buying and selling. An apsolute must for someone like me who doesn’t sell a lot locally. All my favourite breeders are on there and never had a problem buying animals.

150 is not unreasonable to me although you can get 100 het marble hatchlings for that. Something you need to consider. I do see people putting up wanted ad for children’s on fb though.


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 3, 2018)

Yes there are reputable breeders on Facebook but I just don't trust it or the people who run it and I have friends who have had disastrous experiences with Facebook. Some peoples whole lives are dominated by Facebook and it is the only place they get information, a lot of it false.
Meanwhile I keep a low profile and have no trouble selling anything I need to, never on Facebook, mostly to people who are recommended by past buyers. Just sold my clutch of Julattens, half before they even hatched.


----------



## Neil j (Dec 3, 2018)

Good stuff.
Yes fb has a dark side but I found restricting myself to only a few groups, pages, and good reptiles friends has cut the bs to zero.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 3, 2018)

paulstephan said:


> Is 150 too much for a childrens python?



The price you want is the price you should ask. If you have problems selling look at other avenues (including fb. I sell more animals through fb than any other place and have had minimal issues) Yes there are some people who are total d**** but we have some of those on here. There are more d**** on fb because you have a wider audience, its really that simple.

Is 150 the market price for childrens at the moment, I dont really know but a quick sift through ads on reptile classifieds would tell me what animals are selling and at what price.


----------



## Neil j (Dec 3, 2018)

I have a 66% het marble female yearling for sale I was told worth no more then a normal 50 bucks being patternless maybe 100. Also told the market price is just a guide. But 100% with Paul on this one you put what ever you want on them. As the saying goes they worth what someone will pay!


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 3, 2018)

Your first problem, like most people selling on line is you don't say where you are.Australia is a huge country. Most people aren't going to waste time on unknown locations. Give people definite facts not wishy washy rubbish. It's 1 thing to offer exceptional creatures for interstate buyers but they are not interested in enclosures unless they know the facts. Having said that Childrens Pythons are worth about $100 each at best unless they are something phenomenal


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 4, 2018)

Ramsayi said:


> Really?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pg/Mark-and-Pias-reptiles-163092503840862/photos/?ref=page_internal



Yup... not sure what that link is? Personal plug or example of nice reptiles available to buy on Facebook?

As others have said, I find there's way more idiots and misinformation on Facebook. And I always put my prices a little higher and expect bartering.

I'm also never really in a hurry to move reptiles because I only breed one species.

That being said, I am a member of one Varanus page on facebook, but there's no advertising on there.


----------

